
Google Refine - a power tool for working with messy data - there
http://code.google.com/p/google-refine/
======
maxogden
Refine rules! I've built some stuff that ya'll might find useful for hooking
it up to the web (specifically CouchDB):

<https://github.com/maxogden/refine-uploader>
<https://github.com/maxogden/refine-processor>
<https://github.com/maxogden/refine-python>
<https://github.com/maxogden/refine-ruby>

